# What is the difference between Pearson and CORREL?



## Ritz (Aug 22, 2005)

What is the difference between these two statistical functions?  The equations for both look exactly the same, except for Pearson is w/an "r" and CORREL is w/an "x,y."


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Aug 22, 2005)

*******s said:
			
		

> What is the difference between these two statistical functions?  The equations for both look exactly the same, except for Pearson is w/an "r" and CORREL is w/an "x,y."



Excel's Help lists the same underlying formula for both PEARSON and CORREL.


----------



## Hap (Aug 22, 2005)

just looking at the variables I would say they are using a different coordinate system (radius and angle to identify a point as opposed to x and y coordinates).


----------



## sweater_vests_rock (Aug 22, 2005)

********s.*

according to microsoft, calculation differences (one pass vs. two) may impact the results from these two functions in versions prior to Excel 2003.  in said versions, CORREL() is the more accurate.  

cheers. ben.

source: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=828888&product=xl2003


----------

